# There were more



## ICE (Oct 28, 2011)

than three corrections.  Let's add a re-inspection fee to the list.  Be sure to get a copy of the list when you pay the fee.  You hope it passes?  How would we know if I can't get in?  The odds are not in your favor since you have no clue as to what the corrections are.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2011)

Polite, neat, legible, spelling correct, even used punctuation marks and best of all where you work it is in english. I'd give him a break on the re-inspect fee


----------



## ICE (Oct 28, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Polite, neat, legible, spelling correct, even used punctuation marks and best of all where you work it is in english. I'd give him a break on the re-inspect fee


It's a re-roof.  Not only could I not get in, there was no ladder.  It is also the fourth inspection.  I think I'll let him pay for wasting my time.  Five inspections on a re-roof deserves something extra.  He probably puts at least one re-inspection fee in every bid.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah.....reinspect fee in order. It's all good, right?


----------

